# Recommendations for new garage door



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I am considering a new garage door (automatic ) and am after some advice on manufacturers , also if anyone has one that they could recommend .
Thanks in advance .


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

I went Hormann - and they've been reliable for the last 8 years, so no regrets.

Consider whether you want sectional or roller door. I went sectional - bit more solid, less prone to scratching and (apparently) more secure - but the tracks do impede on the garage space. Roller doors can scratch (if a stone or debris gets caught - this is based on experience), don't look as nice (opinion) but do take up less space inside the garage.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Try this make, 5 year warranty (needs yearly Service like hormann), UK based, very good quality. SecureRoll Classic - 77m Insulated Slat also a bit cheaper qualiTy has been excellent.

you will need to find an approved installer, I.e. not one of the Facebook £800 all in fitters which is just junk.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

After many quotes and some ridiculous prices I went with The Garage Door Co (friend recommended).. Excellent service and sensible prices. I also looked at Hormann and was tempted but the installation company let me down a couple of times, so ended up using the GDC, Horman quality is no doubt better but much more expensive.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Hormann all the way. Mine has been in since 2006 and has never missed a beat. Insulated too.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Another vote for Hormann sectional insulated. Only been serviced once in 10yr when it started to struggle opening in the cold winter mornings.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

We ended up getting a Garolla auto door (Fitted this week and it is brilliant.)
Local fitter and delivered within 2 weeks of ordering.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Hormann for me too, Had them on both houses and never skipped a beat.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Chap next door has recently had a 1/3 2/3 side opening door fitted - looks very good, decent quality and i'm seriously thinking about one as so much easier to get into garage


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Another vote for Aluroll SexureRoll. Quality roller doors. Had one at last propery for about 4 years and have two at current property (another 4 years so far). Have experienced both motors offered, recommend to pay more for the Somfy over the NRG. NRG is OK but find the motion on the Somfy smoother, I think they have a little more torque (operate at same speed).

Roller door over sectional door for me due to lack on intrusion in ceiling space when the door is open. 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

packard said:


> Try this make, 5 year warranty (needs yearly Service like hormann), UK based, very good quality. SecureRoll Classic - 77m Insulated Slat also a bit cheaper qualiTy has been excellent.
> 
> you will need to find an approved installer, I.e. not one of the Facebook £800 all in fitters which is just junk.


@packard do you know what the service schedule of the Aluroll SexureRoll doors is please?

Mine have not been touched since install.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

GSB1 said:


> @packard do you know what the service schedule of the Aluroll SexureRoll doors is please?
> 
> Mine have not been touched since install.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


for the five year warranty you have to have it serviced by a recognised installer every 12 months, albeit the i stalled said they aren’t that strict on it being every 365days… 

they did indictate the service is very easy, cover off just check any wear and torque settings and that was it. Was more a pre emotive check than a full door off and on again etc.


----------

